# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  depresija - doc mi nudi biljne lijekove

## Vrijeska

Za početak - nisam u postporođajnoj depresiji!

No, na pregledu mi je doc nekoliko puta pripomenula da nema potreba da se loše osjećam i da mi može prepisati biljne preparate koji mi mogu pomoći itd. Čak je i pomalo inzistirala na tome - (jest da loše izgledam jer sam fizički izmoždena zbog ove sparine koja mi teško pada, ali depresivna nisam ...)

Zanima me, jesu li i vama liječnici spominjali depresiju na pregledu poslije poroda? Negiraju li žene depresiju ili im je neugodno priznati pa moja doc preventivno i svojevoljno započinje razgovor o njoj?

Smatram pozitivnim poticanje priče o depresiji, ali mi je negativno u svemu tome što je odmah inzistirala na lijekovima ...

----------


## Bomballurina

Pa to mi se čini nekako odgovorno prepisivati bilo kakvu terapiju, čak i biljnu, bez neke prave dijagnoze.
Ne, nikada mi nitko nije spominjao depresiju i nisam bolovala od nje, ali također smatram pozitivno početi pričati o depresiji, no ako je imalo sumnjala u tebe trebala te poslati stručnjaku. Jer ako a) boluješ od depresije, biljne tabletice ti neće pomoći
b) ne boluješ li, zašto da ih piješ?
I na kraju, vjerujem da si umorna i iscrpljena, nemam neke prave riječi, samo jedan   :Kiss:   podrške!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Vrijeska.. zena je pogresno procjenila, mozda cak i ne na osnovu onoga sto je vidjela, vec na osnovu njenog (mozda i vlastitog) iskustva. 
Neke zene vjeruju da je "obavezno" biti u depresiji nakon poroda, pa cim progovorimo koju rijeci brige ili nas umor malo nadvlada... odmah je to depresija!

Ma k vragu.. sto vise ne smijemo biti ni nervozne, niti malo manje sretne jedan dan, a da to nije ili pms ili depresija ili vec nesto sto bi se trebalo lijeciti... 

Znam da nije tema, ali ako me ista zivcira kod odnosa prema zenama, onda je to onemogucavanje nasih emocija da budu kakve jesu i da se time i oslobodimo... a ne stalni pokusaj njihovog etiketiranja, skrivanja, umanjivanja....
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::

Jos jedan mali off-topic... kad sam prosle zime intenzivno radila i po noci i po danu.. i tako mjesecima.... pocela sam gotovo svake noci padati u depresiju.. stvarno sam bila strasno nesretna i stvari bas nisu stimale. Prije nego sam to shvatila ozbiljno (a mogla sam jer stvaarno nisam bila dobro), muz me natjerao da idem ranije spavati nekoliko dana za redom. NAravno, prvo nisam uspjela, vec bi se probudila za koji sat.. ali danima tako i uspjela sam se nekako ponovno  "nahraniti" snom i zamisli, depresije nestalo!

Umor zna izgledati kao depresija, a kako imas malu bebu, neka te puste na miru definicijama i neka te puste -  kao sto bi svaka zena trebala svaku zenu  - da pricas o bilo cemu sto ti stoji na srcu, pa makar iz tebe progovarao najzlocestiji dio tvoje osobnosti... reci, pusti, odi spavati i gotovo. 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::

Nemoj samo misliti da itko drugi zna o tvojem stanju vise od tebe.

NA tu foru da li poricemo sami sebe bi se mogli dobiti onda u svakoj kategoriji. Onda gotovo nista sto o sebi mislimo, mozda nije takvo! Mozda poricemo pravu istinu i mislimo krivu... Mozda kad smo najsigurnije u sebe, to znaci da najvise poricemo i da smo toliko daleko od istine da ne postoji mogucnost da ugledamo mogucnost da to tako nije.. bla, bla...

Pustite nas na miru.. da budemo sretne, da budemo nesretne, da budemo  euforicne, da budemo depresivne! Mi smo zene i ne zelimo to lijeciti!
 :Smile:

----------


## luce2006

anita,  :D

----------


## mami

Vrlo jednostavno objašnjenje, doc ima deal s firmom koja to prodaje, sicher.
Izmišljanje dijagnoza u današnjoj medicini u korist farmaceutske i pseudofarmaceutske industrije je reality.
I to nisu lijekovi jer da išta liječe bili bi registrirani kao takvi, već bomboni za naivne koji ne znaju. 
Učinkovitost kao placebo ...

----------

Cure, neki dan ste pričale o skidanju kila nakon poroda. Moram se pohvaliti skinula sam osam kila i učvrstila trbuh. Više sam nego sretna i mislim da to moram podijeliti s vama. Tretmani su prirodni i nije bilo uopče frka. Nadam se da ću to i održati preko ljeta jer uskoro idem na more. Rodila sam prije 6 mjeseci tako da do sada radi dojenja nisam mogla ništa radila, a sada sam shvatila da sam mogla i prije jer ovi tretmani su primjenjivi i za dojilje. Čak su mi neki puta i bebu pričuvali. Ako nekoga zanima rado ću vam reći gdje i kako da idete. 
 :D  :D Njinji

----------


## mami

Super reklama, tko voli nek izvoli.
A s obzirom da ljudi to jako vole, nije čudo da i neki liječnici pokušavaju izvući korist iz svega.

----------


## Arwen

> Vrlo jednostavno objašnjenje, doc ima deal s firmom koja to prodaje, sicher.
> Izmišljanje dijagnoza u današnjoj medicini u korist farmaceutske i pseudofarmaceutske industrije je reality.
> I to nisu lijekovi jer da išta liječe bili bi registrirani kao takvi, već bomboni za naivne koji ne znaju. 
> Učinkovitost kao placebo ...


slažem se da je dr trebao vrijeku poslati kod stručnjaka ako 
sumnja na depresiju a ne propisivati terapiju
ali i ako je učinak placebo kao šta ti kažeš pa zar nije bolje i to
nego se kljukati kemijskim antidepresivima
moja prijateljica ima dijagnozu od stručnjaka i prepisani su joj
lijekovi koji joj očito nisu odgovarali osjećala se još gore
pa je odlučila probati sa prirodnim i pomglo joj je
a nisu registrirani kao lijek jer istina ne liječe i nemogu izliječiti
bolest ali mogu pomoći organizmu da se izbori protiv bolesti
i zato se i zovu pomoćna ljekovita sredstva

----------


## bera

ja ne znam da li sam bila u depresiji ali jesam jedno 10 do 15 dana konstantno plakala, ah pa sad u BiH ih nije ni briga jeste li depresivni sve dok plaćate račune tako da me niko nije ni pitao, ja nisam ništa pila, ali sam imala veliku psihičku potporu moje mame i sestre....nakon par dana sam se smirila i uhvatila ritam, tako da je sve bilo ok

----------


## ninet

> Za početak - nisam u postporođajnoj depresiji!
> 
> No, na pregledu mi je doc nekoliko puta pripomenula da nema potreba da se loše osjećam i da mi može prepisati biljne preparate koji mi mogu pomoći itd. Čak je i pomalo inzistirala na tome - (jest da loše izgledam jer sam fizički izmoždena zbog ove sparine koja mi teško pada, ali depresivna nisam ...)
> 
> Zanima me, jesu li i vama liječnici spominjali depresiju na pregledu poslije poroda? Negiraju li žene depresiju ili im je neugodno priznati pa moja doc preventivno i svojevoljno započinje razgovor o njoj?
> 
> Smatram pozitivnim poticanje priče o depresiji, ali mi je negativno u svemu tome što je odmah inzistirala na lijekovima ...



Docica ti je u "talu" sa proizvodjacem.....

PS tal - zajednicki posao u obostranom interesu

----------

